# Guy got damn lucky! - Strainer Hit



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

"hold mah beer, watch this"​


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

fella said:


> "hold mah beer, watch this"​


YEEHAW!!!!!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Darwinism at its finest.


----------



## GnarCreek (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet he wasn't wearing a pfd.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

Doesn't even know how lucky he was!


----------



## CBow (Aug 26, 2007)

No pfd, no spray skirt and laughing like a little girl, then OH SHIT. At least
his buddy had the sense to get out. He is damn luck.


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I grew up in Michigan and this sort of boating is commonplace. Loads of people kayak, tube, swim, etc. rivers that are filled with strainers with no regard. This is entirely due to lack of knowledge or education on the matter. I myself did similar activities until moving to Colorado and learning to raft. Ignorance is bliss, until your dead.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

No pfd and no skirt is the safest way to float into a strainer. Just go up and not down.


----------

